# Stirling Engine drink coaster



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/epiphanylabs/epiphany-one-puck

Kinda cool, expensive for such little power but still a cool idea.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

errrr, not a stirling cycle,,,not a new idea,,,about 200 years old.....peltier junction


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

ace admirer said:


> errrr, not a stirling cycle,,,not a new idea,,,about 200 years old.....peltier junction


yea guess your right, but still a neat concept to incorporate it into a coaster. But i think you would have to have a hot cup of coffee there all day to charge your phone all the way up...lol

Better like coffee....


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah its a novel concept, I do like the small solar chargers for this purpose


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

It is like a desktop fan that produces energy, but really a cup ofp coffee left there? I drink my coffee.

Saw it mentioned before. Best to buy the parts yourself. Get better valuefor your money


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good in concept...pretty useless application, though.

I could imagine this tech being applied as a field to a fireplace flue lining, or trombe wall for trickle-charging, assuming the parts were affordable enough for mass installation.


----------

